# Does anyone...



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

.... want to make a confession?!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> Hev x


You been up to badness again Hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll post some pics in the next day or so!

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> I'll post some pics in the next day or so!
> 
> Hev x


Bloody hell, this is a family forum... :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post some pics in the next day or so!
> ...


  - honest, it has wheels .................. I think! 

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I havent washed my car since last Wedensday. Thats a sin in my world. Its filthy.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We brought a load of expensive chocolate back from the USA for presents and oh dear, its all gone before we had time to give it out


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My TT is for sale.

Also Hev is going to post pictures of herself, rollerblading, wearing very little clothing. 

Finally another shocking video appeared today on the flame room. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Teehee said:


> .... want to make a confession?!!!


Ummmmm, errrrrrr .....................................

Am I allowed to play in Other Marques now? 









Well my excuse is that the TT hit 40,000 miles today and it is just over 2 year old ......................... and I want something I can go to Ikea in and not have to worry whether I need to put the roof down to get stuff home :roll: ................................... AND, it never cost me anything 

Satisfied Mr Hee! hmph, so much for keeeping it quiet :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> Hev x


Driving round either in a campervan or mini bus are you Hev?  :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Also Hev is going to post pictures of herself, rollerblading, wearing very little clothing.


Sorry to disappoint Darling! :-*

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Driving round either in a campervan or mini bus are you Hev?  :-*


The mini-bus I had a good excuse for AND I only had it for a week ............. this new toy on the other hand .............. :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Also Hev is going to post pictures of herself, rollerblading, wearing very little clothing.
> ...


I was quite worried when you said you wnated me to take a picture


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well Obi said I had to be in it! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Driving round either in a campervan or mini bus are you Hev?  :-*
> ...


I am sure your new toy is a dream come true! Perhaps I should consider it after my Cayman S as a potential future buy! :wink: :-*

Hev wants to post some embarassing pictures of....(to be continued) :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I am sure your new toy is a dream come true! Perhaps I should consider it after my Cayman S as a potential future buy! :wink: :-*


Well, if you want to save on your fuel bills, I can highly recommend it! :roll: Tell you what, when you get the porker, I'll swap you for 6 months and you can see what you think 

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure your new toy is a dream come true! Perhaps I should consider it after my Cayman S as a potential future buy! :wink: :-*
> ...


This is interesting. You want to save on fuel costs and you will want to use my Cayman S for 6 months? How will this work then? 

Saving on fuel costs BUT increasing the maintenance cost...so where is the saving?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> This is interesting. You want to save on fuel costs and you will want to use my Cayman S for 6 months? How will this work then?
> 
> Saving on fuel costs BUT increasing the maintenance cost...so where is the saving?


errr no! I drive your car, your car = you pay for the fuel 

Maintenance................. hell no, my dad has maintained it for the last 12 years, if you think I'm gonna change the habit of a lifetime :wink:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Can we have some driving impressions please, Hev. I may be tempted myself. :wink:

Oh, and welcome to the Other Marques section.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. You want to save on fuel costs and you will want to use my Cayman S for 6 months? How will this work then?
> ...


The last 12 years????? Is it that old? I will give you Â£50 for it then.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Add another 00 to that and I might consider it ............. it is a classic car now ......................... 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


It has to be at least 16 years old to be a classic :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> It has to be at least 16 years old to be a classic :wink:


hmmph!!!! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Tell me this _is _your second car?!?!!?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Tell me this _is _your second car?!?!!?


I thought all the people north of the border watched their pennies, much cheaper to run than a baby TT :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Tell me this _is _your second car?!?!!?


Urmmmm, yeah 

Do you really think I'd get rid of my Babe?

Hv x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me this _is _your second car?!?!!?
> ...


phew


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me this _is _your second car?!?!!?
> ...


Never


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> I havent washed my car since last Wedensday. Thats a sin in my world. Its filthy.


I haven't washed my car for nearly 2 weeks & having covered close to 1000 miles during that time, the front & screen look like a fly slaughter house. This will be rectified on Sunday when i give her a good seeing to from top to bottom, complete with no doubt a mother of a hangover.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


For you darling I will add the two 00!

Â£0050, do we have a deal now? :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

You could always donate it to Top Gear ,Star in a Classic Car


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Does this (almost classic car) has an outside temperature gauge? :lol:

Make sure that when you drive it, you realise it is not your TT and you hide your face a bit, as others may see you in it. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> You could always donate it to Top Gear ,Star in a Classic Car


You saying I'm a Star? 8)  .............................. I've reached my lifetime goal ...................... fame at last :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Does this (almost classic car) has an outside temperature gauge? :lol:
> 
> Make sure that when you drive it, you realise it is not your TT and you hide your face a bit, as others may see you in it. :lol:


Green-eyed monster are we?

<note to self tho, must stop waving and flashing at other TT's when not in the TT  :lol: >

Hev x


----------

